# Canon Pixma MX350 Fax Problem



## noname545 (8. Juli 2011)

hallo,
habe mir mal einen neuen Drucker der marke Canon gekauft. Den Drucker habe ich seit 2 Monaten und kann nur Drucken oder  Scannen. 
Drucker habe ich einmal am PC angeschlossen, dann ans Modem. Modem  ist eine FritzBox Fon WLAN 7113. Es hat 2 Anschlüsse, einmal Fon1 und  1xFon2. In Fon2 ist der Drucker angeschlossen. In Fon1 das Telefon.
Zu mein Problem:
Wenn ich das Fax Gerät anschließe, kann ich nicht mehr angerufen werden,  es wird immer auf das Handy umgeleitet, bin 1und1 Kunde und habe eine  1und1 Sim, und auf die Sim wird dann der Anruf umgeleitet. Wenn ich dann  mit dem Handy oder eine anderes Telefon mich selber Anrufe kommt dann  Nummer Besetzt. Ruf ich das Fax Gerät an ist auch besetzt. Habe trotzdem  mal versucht ein Fax zu senden, dann steht nach paar Minuten Besetzt  oder kein Signal. Es dauert auch ewig bis die Nachricht kommt da steht  dann Anrufen. habe schon das kleine Hndbuch durchgelesen auch die von der Frotzbox, es geht einfach nicht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2011)

Möglicherweise ist die Box gar nicht für Fax geeignet, da müsste ja auch eine Art Faxweiche mit dabei sein...? Steht denn in der Anleitung was von Fax? Hast Du mal das Fax an Anschluss fon1 probiert? vlt. brauchst Du auch nur einen anderen Stecker? Hast Du denn eine oder mehrere Nummern bei 1&1 für Festnetz?


----------

